# Heat Transfer Paper Semi Curing



## Rdevine16 (Feb 23, 2018)

I am looking to find the best way to semi cure plastisol ink on heat transfer paper. I dont have an oven as I am just starting out and space/money is limited. I do however have a flash dryer and heat press. 

From reading different internet articles it appears this is the overall process from printing on heat transfer to storage...
1. Pre-heat your transfer paper
2. Print your image on the transfer paper
3. Apply adhesion power to wet image
4. Semi cure the heat transfer print
5. Store the heat transfer paper for later use

Couple of questions I have around the process...
1. When preheating the transfer paper, what temperature are you looking to heat the paper up to? Is there a length of time or just ensure the paper is heated to a certain temperature?
2. What temperature am I looking to cure the transfer paper at? Is 180-240F accurate? How long?
3. Is a flash dryer and effective way to cure it? Would a kitchen oven work as well?
4. What are the recommended storage conditions for the paper with the semi cured image?


----------

